# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Coaxskoi Keeping Contest Karashi Sakai Bloodline Golden Lion

## pieth

*Vidio di atas merupakan Sakai Karashi yang di beri nama Golden Lion*



Untuk pertama kalinya *Coaxskoi* akan mengadakan keeping contest di forum KOI-s . Kami berikan ikan pilihan yang terbaik untuk di ikut sertakan dalam acara keeping contest ini
*50 Ekor Sakai Karashi Golden Lion*
*Umur Nisai*
*Sex Unknown*

*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
-Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
-Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
-Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
-Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaikbaiknya.
-Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 8 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai Oktober 2020.


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara menyediakan 50 ekor Karashi bloodline *Golden Lion* kelahiran 2018 ( Nisai )


*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN* 
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal Rp. 7.000.000,- dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000.


*Aturan Lelang*
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 26 Feb 2020 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


*Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara* 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: *#bid 99=7000 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 7.000.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)*

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


*Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening*
BCA
CV KOIS
6041681681

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Posisi ikan ada di *BSD*, biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
*CP : Pieth 087868882200*


*PENJURIAN*
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 31 Oktober 2020 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 2 minggu setelahnya.
Penilaian akan di jurikan oleh 3 JURI Certified KOI-S

*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).


*HADIAH*
Jika ikan laku *( di BID )* semua atau omset mencapai jumlah minimun ikan terbid semua yaitu sebesar Rp 350.000.000,- maka hadiah Fix akan keluar sebagai berikut :
*Grand Champion 25jt
Runner Up Grand Champion 10jt
1th Prize 7.5jt
2nd Prize 5jt
3rd Prize 2.5jt*


Jika ikan ada yang tidak di BID maka hadiah menjadi
Grand Champion *5%* _dari total omset_
Runner Up Grand Champion *3%* _dari total omset_
1st Prize *2%* _dari total omset_
_Donasi Forum Kois 5%_


*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

*Foto Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _KARASHI 1 - 20_: Show












*Spoiler* for _KARASHI 21 - 40_: Show












*Spoiler* for _KARASHI 41-50_: Show









*Vidio Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _KARASHI 1 - 25_: Show


















*Spoiler* for _KARASHI 26 - 50_: Show

----------


## Hendi1980

#bid 16 = 7000

----------


## dymazwendy

#bid 14 = 7000

----------


## Adityadimas

#bid 05 = 7000

----------


## Gomeo

#bid 28 = 7000

----------


## Adityadimas

#bid 5 = 7000

----------


## Junaedy

#bid 16= 7000

----------


## pieth

> #bid 16= 7000


Halo ko jun , nmr 16 sudah ada yg bid ko

Untuk lihat hasil rekapan ada di paling atas ko

----------


## Nick_01

#bid 33 = 7000

----------


## Greggy

#bid14 = 7100

----------


## Greggy

#bid 14 = 7100

----------


## dymazwendy

#bid14 = 7200

----------


## stanleysidik

Bid 14#: 7300

----------


## Grace

No.6 bid 7000

----------


## coaxs

Formatnya salah om

----------


## david_pupu

Format salah

----------


## idung

Yg mana yg enak yA

----------


## coaxs

Semua enak dan bagus om idung

----------


## dymazwendy

#bid 14 = 7200

----------


## Grace

#bid 06 = 7000

----------


## coaxs

> #bid 06 = 7000


Bid 06 tdk pakai angka 0 cukup angka 6

----------


## Grace

#bid 6 = 7000

----------


## Greggy

#bid 14 = 7400

----------


## dymazwendy

#bid 14 = 7500

----------


## Greggy

#bid 14 = 7600

----------


## stanleysidik

#bid 14 = 7700

----------


## XavyEst

#bid 15 = 7000

----------


## GodZilla

#bid 35 = 7000

----------


## Greggy

#bid 14 = 7800

----------


## idung

#bid 14= 7900

----------


## boszlee

#bid 20=7000

----------


## boszlee

Msh byk ikan laen kk greggy wkwkwkkw

----------


## boszlee

Msh byk yg lain kk greggy wkwkwkk

----------


## Greggy

#bid 14 = 8000

----------


## Sandy_elvarro

#bid 11= 7000

----------


## idung

#bid 14 = 8100

----------


## Greggy

#bid 14 = 8200

----------


## paulsihotang

#bid 14=8200

----------


## pieth

Terimakasih untuk teman2 yg telah mengikuti acara KC ini
Happy keeping guys

----------


## idung

#bid 14 = 8300

----------


## pieth

Untuk pemenang bisa hubungi saya secepat nya yah , perihal pembayaran dan pengiriman thanks

----------


## Gomeo

#bid 21 = 7000

----------


## pieth

Sudah di info
Ikan nmr 21 di ambil oleh id Gomeo

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Maaf Very late respons 

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
19/03 10:46:02
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 7,000,000.00
Karashi No 15 XavyEst

----------


## pieth

Payment nomor 5 id adityadimas

----------


## pieth

Ikan nomor 6 id grace

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nmr 11 id sandy_elvaro

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nmr 16 id Hendy1980

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nomor 20 id bozlee

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nomor 21 dan 28 id Gomeo

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nomor 33 dan 35 id nick_01 dan Godzila

----------


## pieth

No5  7.000.000 *Lunas* Adityadimas
_No6  7.000.000 Lunas Grace_ (sudah di refund karena ikan Mati)
No11 7.000.000 *Lunas* Sandy_Alvaro
No14 8.200.000              Greggy
No15 7.000.000 *Lunas* Xavyeast
No16 7.000.000 *Lunas* Hendi1980
No20 7.000.000 *Lunas* Bozlee
No21 7.000.000 *Lunas* Gomeo
No28 7.000.000 *Lunas* Gomeo
No33 7.000.000 *Lunas* Nick_01
No35 7.000.000 *Lunas* Godzila

Total Omset Rp 71.200.000

Juara1 5% Rp 3.560.000 ,-
Juara2 3% Rp 2.136.000 ,-
Juara3 2% Rp 1.424.000 ,-

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 14 id greggy

----------


## pieth

All done , happy keepig guys

----------

